# اللهجة المصرية: عشان ما ترضى عليك



## A doctor

السلام عليكم 

يقول الشاعر أحمد رامي في قصيدته:
غلبت أصالح في روحي عشان ما ترضى عليك

هل استخدام " ما " هنا يفيد النفي أم الإثبات؟
أقصد هل إزالتها يبقي المعنى كما هو أم لا؟
على حد علمي باللهجة المصرية، مثل قولي: ما تجي عندي نفطر سوا
يعني تعال نفطر سوا.

وشكرا


----------



## Mahaodeh

لست متأكدة (لم أقرأ القصيدة من قبل) إلا أنها تبدو لي ما زائدة وليست ما نافية


----------



## A doctor

Mahaodeh said:


> لست متأكدة (لم أقرأ القصيدة من قبل) إلا أنها تبدو لي ما زائدة وليست ما نافية


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abo.omar

لا ليست نافية بل هي زائدة يمكن حذفها


----------

